# Hunt Test Periodicals/magazines



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My opinion this is one, if not THE, best


Retrievers ONLINE - the magazine of field trial and hunting retrievers


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, that's what I was going to say...I need to get that going again.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> My opinion this is one, if not THE, best
> 
> 
> Retrievers ONLINE - the magazine of field trial and hunting retrievers


Ditto! Really good drills, reviews of new equipment/books/videos, and discussions of issues related to judging. I keep mine stored in binders!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Retriever Journal which is the same outfit. But retrievers online is a must. RTF retriever training forum also.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Retriever Journal which is the same outfit. But retrievers online is a must. RTF retriever training forum also.


Now, I didn't like the Retriever Journal. It dealt with too much other stuff, like package hunts and useless crap that had nothing to do with training or running retrievers. It got so bad there towards my last issues, that I don't think I read a single article, just thumbed throught the pages looking at the dogs.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I just recently resubscribed and the last two were good. I will see. I had canceled mine a few years ago when they changed format and it became more of a hunting article mag. If the next ones are as you say I won't resubscribe. Lardy was writing regularly in it and they were worth the price.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I had canceled mine a few years ago when they changed format and it became more of a hunting article mag./QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, we must have canceled at the same time, and for the same reason. Let me know if they continue to be worth the price.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll give it a few issues and report.


----------

